# I got my purple belt!



## rachel (Apr 4, 2003)

My arms are gonna hurt tomorrow. 200 push ups and 200 sit ups. You might think I'm crazy but to keep going whenI'd run out of steam I kept thinking "Bruce Lee. Bruce Lee". I don't know where it came from or why but saying it in my head made it a lot easier doing those pushups and sit ups. Anybody else have little mind tricks to keep them going during a test? What are they?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 4, 2003)

I think you found your Mantra 

Congrats on your belt Promotion.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 4, 2003)

Congradulations!


----------



## Quick Sand (Apr 4, 2003)

Congratulations Rachel !!  :asian:

I have a belt test next Friday. 

Unfortunatley, one of the things I don't like about the TKD style I study right now is that our belt tests seem like a joke compared to what I used to do in my Ju Jutsu tests. In my current test we basically only go over basic forms, kicks etc., kata and some self-defense. We don't really do any physical stuff.

Call me crazy but I used to like feeling like I was going to die but making it though a test by sheer will power. I'm getting lazy these days. 

And hey, if "Bruce Lee" works for you than go ahead. I tend to just say "Keep breathing, keep breathing, keep breathing . . . "


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 4, 2003)

Congratulations! Good job, you've climbed another rung up the MA ladder... :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *My arms are gonna hurt tomorrow. 200 push ups and 200 sit ups. You might think I'm crazy but to keep going whenI'd run out of steam I kept thinking "Bruce Lee. Bruce Lee". I don't know where it came from or why but saying it in my head made it a lot easier doing those pushups and sit ups. Anybody else have little mind tricks to keep them going during a test? What are they? *



Sounds like quite the workout.  

Congrat's Rachel.  

keep us updated on your journey


----------



## FlashingDaggers (Apr 5, 2003)

Congrats on passing your test.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 5, 2003)

Congratulations Rachel!!!!!!!!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 5, 2003)

Whaaaattaaaaaaaaah!!! 

Outstanding, Rachel.  One more milestone on the path reached.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

Good Job, It sounds like you worked hard . Congratulations!!!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Good Job, It sounds like you worked hard . Congratulations!!!:asian: *



Get outta the way, Mr. Farnsworth, you're blocking traffic here!

Congrats Rachel, best of luck on the future!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Get outta the way, Mr. Farnsworth, you're blocking traffic here! *



What!!!!  ...  I've been laying low on here all week.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What!!!!  ...  I've been laying low on here all week. *



Yes, and I've been patiently waiting, watching, for you to resurface, On Guard!:jediduel:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *On Guard!:jediduel: *



HMMMMM, I see , :samurai: :armed: :sniper: , I am ready.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *HMMMMM, I see , :samurai: :armed: :sniper: , I am ready. *



But first.........I gotta go to the gym in a bit, and get pumped up first!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *But first.........I gotta go to the gym in a bit, and get pumped up first! *



Whatever will make you happy.  I'm still sore from thursday & fridays work outs.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Whatever will make you happy.  I'm still sore from thursday & fridays work outs. *



Well, quit fighting your children! You bully!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, quit fighting your children! You bully!  *



Don't need to fight them. They are not worthy opponents. Anyhow I was talking about my bicep (thursday), and Chest workout (friday) that we went through. That is my partner showed up for a couple of days.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Don't need to fight them. They are not worthy opponents. Anyhow I was talking about my bicep (thursday), and Chest workout (friday) that we went through. That is my partner showed up for a couple of days. *



I know that, you nut, but they coulda been reaching for your wallet!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *... but they coulda been reaching for your wallet! *



They wouldn't, 'cause they know there's nothing in it.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *They wouldn't, 'cause they know there's nothing in it.  *



Another thing we have in common, we're both poor. Our wives dole out the money with an eye dropper.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Another thing we have in common, we're both poor. Our wives dole out the money with an eye dropper. *



I'm not sure that i even get the eyedropper  .

(Seig, Tess nothing from you guys either.)


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm not sure that i even get the eyedropper  .
> 
> (Seig, Tess nothing from you guys either.)  *


Yes Mr. Farnsworth.  Does that mean that we may not use your jet to go to Boston, sir?


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yes Mr. Farnsworth.  Does that mean that we may not use your jet to go to Boston, sir? *



Yep, Mr. C has it right now!


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, Mr. C has it right now! *


I din't ask you!:miffer:  Besides, we don't need it til August.....
Honey, looks like Ricky is trying to get us again, guess we have to go Valu-Jet......


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I din't ask you!:miffer:  Besides, we don't need it til August.....
> Honey, looks like Ricky is trying to get us again, guess we have to go Valu-Jet...... *



Sorry............ 

I ask forgiveness, please don't send the "Queen of Pain" after me!:anic:


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sorry............
> 
> I ask forgiveness, please don't send the "Queen of Pain" after me!:anic: *


I can't :wah: we aren't being allowed access to the Thurston T Farnsworth jet.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I can't :wah: we aren't being allowed access to the Thurston T Farnsworth jet. *



Then, I'll go peacefully.................., blindfold, please..........


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Then, I'll go peacefully.................., blinfold, please.......... *



*spying my quarry*  You may want the blindfold .. but that's not gonna stop your sense of 'feeling'  :EG:


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Then, I'll go peacefully.................., blinfold, please.......... *


Edited by Order of the Queen of Pain:uhoh:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rachel is the new "Queen of Pain, in training"  Rachel, Tess and I will blindfold him and you can oractice your boot to the groin on him. *



There can Be Only One.. Queen of Pain...


'The Queen of Pain'


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> Sorry, I was overruled by a somewhat  irritated Tess.    Go ahead Tess, get ready, I'll blindfold him and a small surprise of my own.......:EG:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rachel is the new "Queen of Pain, in training"  Rachel, Tess and I will blindfold him and you can oractice your boot to the groin on him. *



Well, with that being said, maybe you can put a memorial plaque of me on your wall at the Studio?


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *There can Be Only One.. Queen of Pain...
> 
> 
> 'The Queen of Pain' *



Ah, we now know, "The Power behind The Power!"


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, with that being said, maybe you can put a memorial plaque of me on your wall at the Studio? *


Why would I do that?


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ah, we now know, "The Power behind The Power!" *


AS if there were any doubt


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *My arms are gonna hurt tomorrow. 200 push ups and 200 sit ups. You might think I'm crazy but to keep going whenI'd run out of steam I kept thinking "Bruce Lee. Bruce Lee". I don't know where it came from or why but saying it in my head made it a lot easier doing those pushups and sit ups. Anybody else have little mind tricks to keep them going during a test? What are they? *



200 Pushups?? WOW.. You're my Hero Rachel..  Gee even with my arms.. I doubt I could pull that off~!!  
Congratulations on your promotion


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *200 Pushups?? WOW.. You're my Hero Rachel..  Gee even with my arms.. I doubt I could pull that off~!!
> Congratulations on your promotion  *




Yes, I am impressed with her numbers. :asian:


----------



## rachel (Apr 5, 2003)

thanks, everybody. I feel like the queen of pain right now. My arms don't hurt like I thought they would but tomorrow is another day. What keeps you all going during enduring tests like that? What do you think about?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *thanks, everybody. I feel like the queen of pain right now. My arms don't hurt like I thought they would but tomorrow is another day. What keeps you all going during enduring tests like that? What do you think about? *



I will not fall down!
I will keep going just to show everyone including myself that I can.


----------



## SingingTiger (Apr 5, 2003)

Congrats, Rachel!  I'm impressed, I don't think I could pull off 200 pushups unless I did them as 40 sets of 5 (and even then I'm not so sure!).  I hope you had to do some kempo stuff too.  

Rich


----------



## rachel (Apr 5, 2003)

Oh we did pinions and combinations and sho lung,etc. It wasn't all pushups and situps.the whole test took about 2 hours.


----------



## rachel (Apr 5, 2003)

believe me, i had no idea I could do 200 pushups.We did them as 20 pushups 20 situps.19 pushups then 19 situps and so on. I was like ok this is either gonna make or break me and break me is NOT an option. I just wanted that belt so bad and thinking of Bruce Lee and that he wouldn't give up and would push to the limit....I've been reading Zen in the martial arts and he's mentioned alot so that book actually helped me alot for the test. Whoever recommended it to me as good reading I thank you.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Why would I do that? *



I would do it for you............


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

Rachel, good job. Keep working hard.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *thanks, everybody. I feel like the queen of pain right now. My arms don't hurt like I thought they would but tomorrow is another day. What keeps you all going during enduring tests like that? What do you think about? *



What would keep me going? The fact that I would be so pumped up that I did not show up to fail, or lose!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *200 Pushups?? WOW.. You're my Hero Rachel..  Gee even with my arms.. I doubt I could pull that off~!!
> Congratulations on your promotion  *



Oh Tess, you're so modest!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh Tess, you're so modest!  *



Buttering up again, Huh!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *AS if there were any doubt *



There it is then, for all the world to see, 
The King is dead, long live the Queen!":asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *There it is then, for all the world to see,  *



Are you twisting words around? ... Your little training protege MOB is learning from you isn't he?


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Buttering up again, Huh! *



Naturally!!!!!!!!!!!

Always stay on the on the good graces, and the side of POWER!:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Naturally!!!!!!!!!!!*



Seig is going to like that much.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Are you twisting words around? ... Your little training protege MOB is learning from you isn't he? *



NO, I'm sore at him right now, cause he said, I was "involved" with you? I'm fixing to put the hurt to that Butter Knife!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *NO, I'm sore at him right now, cause he said, I was "involved" with you? I'm fixing to put the hurt to that Butter Knife! *



Well be careful on how much butter you use. You know the whole cholesterol clogging your arteries thing.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Seig is going to like that much. *



I hope so, I'm trying to call him, but I lost his number!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I hope so, I'm trying to call him, but I lost his number!  *



Likely story . That's why you never call me then Mr.:soapbox:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well be careful on how much butter you use. You know the whole cholesterol clogging your arteries thing.:rofl: *



Hey, I'm on the "Atkins" thing, and doing well. One day I maylook as good as you!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Likely story . That's why you never call me then Mr.:soapbox: *



Well, give me your number on PM, you give it to your girlfriends, don't you?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I'm on the "Atkins" thing, and doing well.*



Well good luck.



> One day I maylook as good as you!



Eh, I don't think anyone wants to look like me. I'm just an average goof. Did you look at the thread under this one yet?:EG:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, give me your number on PM, you give it to your girlfriends, don't you? *



Haa, now I know your wrong. Women don't like me for some reason. I was lucky that I found one who did.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Haa, now I know your wrong. Women don't like me for some reason. I was lucky that I found one who did. *



Well, she's a beauty, as are the kids!:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, she's a beauty, as are the kids!:asian: *



Thanks... As I know I didn't get much in the gene pool at least I was able to pass some good stuff along to them.


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I would do it for you............ *


Um, I don't think I need a memorial plaque in my own school....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Um, I don't think I need a memorial plaque in my own school.... *



Seig,
I think I just may have figured out his alternative plan. . Castillo wants to get rid of you then take over Tess.


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Seig,
> I think I just may have figured out his alternative plan. . Castillo wants to get rid of you then take over Tess. *


 I wonder what his wife would think of that?  Besides, he would get himself hurt with my Tess......


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I wonder what his wife would think of that?  Besides, he would get himself hurt with my Tess...... *



Yep, I couldn't handle it. Tess' biceps are too powerful, and I can't handle 2 Labradors!


----------



## jules (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *My arms are gonna hurt tomorrow. 200 push ups and 200 sit ups. You might think I'm crazy but to keep going whenI'd run out of steam I kept thinking "Bruce Lee. Bruce Lee". I don't know where it came from or why but saying it in my head made it a lot easier doing those pushups and sit ups. Anybody else have little mind tricks to keep them going during a test? What are they? *



          I've been waiting to see how you did!  Great work!  I also saw (when I was looking for the last page of your thread) that it appears to have been hi-jacked!!  Anyway,good job, keep it up, and I kind of like your way to keep going,  I just stare at one certain spot and just zone out!:asian:


----------



## rachel (Apr 5, 2003)

It's funny but I don't mind being hijacked. Everyone is having a good time and the banter is great. I love this site.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *It's funny but I don't mind being hijacked. *



Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sorry 'bout that. *



Hijacking, I knew it! IKKO terrorists have finally hit below the belt, AGAIN!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hijacking, I knew it! IKKO terrorists have finally hit below the belt, AGAIN! *



Speak for yourself, pal. . This was Rachel's thread. You & I shouldn't have taken it away from her.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Speak for yourself, pal. . This was Rachel's thread. You & I shouldn't have taken it away from her. *




Oh Sure.. it's okay to take The Queen of Pain's thread from me.. but not from Rachel.. :EG:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Speak for yourself, pal. . This was Rachel's thread. You & I shouldn't have taken it away from her. *



I apologize Rachel, that Farnsworth guy......oh, never mind!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Oh Sure.. it's okay to take The Queen of Pain's thread from me.. but not from Rachel.. :EG: *



Hey, where did ya come from? You ain't supposed to be here! You, and Seig went to spend money!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Oh Sure.. it's okay to take The Queen of Pain's thread from me.. but not from Rachel.. :EG: *



Umm, Huh.   

i don't remember hi-jacking one of your threads.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, where did ya come from? You ain't supposed to be here! You, and Seig went to spend money! *



We just got home.. Chronuss and we sat through the show.. and  gee there was free refreshments.. I had a sip of water.. 

Remember to set your clocks forward.. ~!   Hey it was great talking to you on the phone


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Umm, Huh.
> 
> i don't remember hi-jacking one of your threads. *



Memory is the first thing to go.. *G*


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Umm, Huh.
> 
> i don't remember hi-jacking one of your threads. *



I think one of Jasons biceps just got deflated!

Hehe........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Memory is the first thing to go.. *G* *



It's the story of my life.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 5, 2003)

*chucklin'... Have a great night all.. early day tomorrow .. tournament which some of our students are gonna participate in.. G'night~!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *We just got home.. Chronuss and we sat through the show.. and  gee there was free refreshments.. I had a sip of water..
> 
> Remember to set your clocks forward.. ~!   Hey it was great talking to you on the phone  *



Free water?!?

Good talking to you too, I think, I heard that small growl from you over the line, the hair on the back my neck stood up........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I think one of Jasons biceps just got deflated!
> 
> Hehe........ *



It's just one more thing to add to the list of many


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *..., the hair on my neck stood up........ *



I bet.


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *thanks, everybody. I feel like the queen of pain right now. My arms don't hurt like I thought they would but tomorrow is another day. What keeps you all going during enduring tests like that? What do you think about? *



Just......One.....More.......
I.....Can......Do......Just......One......More.....

Well done on your grading.

--Dave:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hijacking, I knew it! IKKO terrorists have finally hit below the belt, AGAIN! *



It's that damn Tracy influence.............


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Memory is the first thing to go.. *G* *



Of all the things I have lost....................


I miss my mind the most 

--Dave


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Memory is the first thing to go.. *G* *




Tess,

My Doctor(s) told me that the memory is the second thing to go. The first, well is why you do not really get upset when you loose your memory.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *It's that damn Tracy influence.............
> *



Thanks for the recognition!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Free water?!?
> 
> Good talking to you too, I think, I heard that small growl from you over the line, the hair on the back my neck stood up........ *



Yes Free water.. it was city stuff..straight outta the tap in a dixie cup  with ice.. blech~!!

You woulda thought the artsy types that frequent these musical soires would of had at least Bottled water *G*


Good to know I can make hair on necks stand up still :EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Tess,
> 
> My Doctor(s) told me that the memory is the second thing to go. The first, well is why you do not really get upset when you loose your memory.  *




2nd thing to go eh Rich... *furitively checking to see if I'm all still here *G*


----------



## Seig (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *We just got home.. Chronuss and we sat through the show.. and  gee there was free refreshments.. I had a sip of water..
> 
> Remember to set your clocks forward.. ~!   Hey it was great talking to you on the phone  *


Those refreshments were not free, that dixie cup of water that we each got a sip out of, and it turned out to be one ice cube abd tap water, cost me a dollar.:miffer:


----------



## Seig (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> 
> Good to know I can make hair on necks stand up still :EG: *


among other things......


----------



## shoshiman (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *My arms are gonna hurt tomorrow. 200 push ups and 200 sit ups. You might think I'm crazy but to keep going whenI'd run out of steam I kept thinking "Bruce Lee. Bruce Lee". I don't know where it came from or why but saying it in my head made it a lot easier doing those pushups and sit ups. Anybody else have little mind tricks to keep them going during a test? What are they? *



Congrats Rachel.  another milestone in your martial arts journey!
I wrote the following paragragh a while back, it's a required paper for my black belt.  The theme is what the "Black Belt means to me".  Hope this helps you for your next test:

"Why do we train? Maybe it's because we seek something from ourselves, go further than we actually thought we could. That our reach exceeds our grasps. The actual value of training is not achieved through birthright, race, and station in life. Maybe it's those long hours of dogged determination and self-discipline carried out alone, imposed and supervised by an exacting conscience. You may train for a short period of time, or maybe you train for the rest of your life, but the character you build is yours forever"


Good luck in your journey.

Peace and Respect  :asian: 

Shoshiman


----------



## rachel (Apr 6, 2003)

Thank you,everybody.  Tess, how did the tournament go?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Congratulations Rachel!!!!!!!!
> *



:asian:


----------



## phlaw (Apr 7, 2003)

Congrats, sounds like a fun test!

I still say my favorite test in TKD was the one that I threw up in the middle and still passed.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 7, 2003)

Hahahahaha :rofl: 

Too funny as that has actually been my mantra on occasion "I will not puke, I will not puke, I will not puke".

For the record, I haven't puked in a test.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

oh nice i got my yellow belt


----------



## masherdong (Mar 19, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Mekosho (Mar 20, 2005)

way ta go Racheal!!!!!


----------



## Brother John (Mar 20, 2005)

rachel said:
			
		

> My arms are gonna hurt tomorrow. 200 push ups and 200 sit ups. You might think I'm crazy but to keep going whenI'd run out of steam I kept thinking "Bruce Lee. Bruce Lee". I don't know where it came from or why but saying it in my head made it a lot easier doing those pushups and sit ups. Anybody else have little mind tricks to keep them going during a test? What are they?



So now that you are much further along, have you continued to use your "Bruce Lee" mantra? Or have you developed more?

Just wondering
your Brother
John


----------

